# Advanced Nitrox/Decopression Procedures Class May 2008 with Dan Crowell



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a repost from MBT's forum. If anyone is interested, Dan Crowell will be teaching anAdvanced Nitrox/Staged Decompression course in May.http://www.pensacoladiveshops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1042

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet....If the economy for the Republic of Clay-Doh picks up as it seems to this month, I will be in Rich!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

this will be a once in a lifetime chance to learn from a legend. Take advantage if you can.


----------

